# maltese related items



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i got the cutest key chain from my mother this christmas. 


















(sorry for the finger prints on it..lol)

for my birthday last year, my mother found me a maltese bracelet! it's the sweetest thing!




























i have NO idea where she found them...but i've looked and looked for cute maltese stuff, 
and besides the ugly pillow i found, i never have any luck! 

OH, i DID find a lady on ebay who made maltese ornaments last year:









what kind of cute stuff do you have??


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Those ornaments are adorable! I saw that keychain at the store, but didn't have the money for it at that time, but loved it.

I have NO maltese items except for my SM mouse pad which I love.

I asked in another post where everyone got all of their cute malt accessories. I would still love to know where.

Thanks for starting this thread, Carrie. Come on everyone share what you have and give up your sources. lol

Linda


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Carrie I have that same key chain! And I adore the ornaments you had made. I think I recall the bracelet your Mom gave you also.

Thanks for sharing the photos with us.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow Carrie, they are all gorgeous! Very nice little collection you have there!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, those are really nice!!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Love the ornaments! I bought the key chains for myself and my SS moms! They are too cute!!!

A few years ago I bought a tote from LL Bean and had it monogrammed with Ruby's name and a Maltese embroidered on it...we use it to carry her stuff when we travel, it's cute!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

aww Carrie how beautiful and unique.
:wub: :wub:


----------



## Tcarnagie (Jun 16, 2008)

Those are cute and I love the ornaments.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 2 key chains, that one that Martha gave me and another one with just a Maltese head. I have the soap, a t-shirt, a tote bag a few ornaments, the two Christmas glass ornament balls that Paula gave me last year, several note pads, coasters, mouse pad and several prints in different sizes. 

Edited to add the decals I have on my slider and on the back of my car.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=46095:ctmpphp1gWovZ.jpg]

[attachment=46096:ctmpphpGPquhf.jpg]

[attachment=46097:ctmpphphbZeny.jpg]

[attachment=46098:ctmpphpSbZKBu.jpg]

these are the maltese gifts I received for Christmas, I love them. I bought myself the maltese picture it's on fabric, I'm thinking of making it into a quilt or a pillow


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Paula, I love that crystal dangling one with the maltese head on it..I guess it's on a 
keyring? Can you say where that one came from?


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That is a cute key chain and really cute bracelet, Carrie. I have an ornament very similar to your two. They are made by the same person. I can tell by looking at them. She makes figurines and ornaments of all kinds of dogs and other animals. Her website is
http://www.sallysbitsofclay.com/store/Default.asp

I have 3-4 stuffed Maltese in different sizes I got different places. They all have little pink bows on their ears or forehead. The largest I have seen in pictures of other members so it must be popular. It was a website but I can't remember it. For Christmas I got my husband a set of hand towels with embossed Maltese and foot prints on them from the AKC Store http://www.dog.com/akcstore.aspx?srccode=AKCSTORE. He had seen some towels with little black foot prints and Maltese faces embroidered on them at the breeder when we picked up Dixie & thought they were so cute. I've never been able to find the exact ones but these are cute. I will also admit to buying a child's pocket book that looks like a stuffed Maltese toy while checking out at Bealls while Christmas shopping. It was draped over by the cash register and I just couldn't leave it there. It has a huge black nose & two huge black eyes. It is now hanging over the mirror of my bureau!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

That Maltese fabric picture is just beautiful, Paula.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

the maltese beaded key ring came from Daisy G she makes them, she gave it to me for Christmas, I love it, it's made so well and it's so different. It has the maltese face on both sides.

I love the fabric picture also


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have the ornaments also by sallysbitsofclay i ordered a bunch for lots of co workers this yr and they were a hit. she will make them to look like any pet. i dont have much else maltese related items


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hears my collection of Maltese items. I had a Maltese Cup, but that broke.







Photo Frame







Maltese Tee







Maltese sweater







Maltese tank top


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i wanted to start collecting... but i've found it's kinda difficult to find cute maltese things. apparently you guys don't have the same problem!! LOL

keep 'em coming, i wanna see more! and, where you got them if you please. =]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I have A Spoiled Maltese Lives Here sign, my Maltese coffee cup from my brother Kevin, and my beautiful white gold charm bracelet with a diamond Maltese charm soldered onto a heart disc. It's engraved My Lola xoxo.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

i got that for Christmas from my mom! 
sorry, it's kind of blurry... 
she also gave me a maltese ornament for Christmas last year, as well as a fancy plate and i swear the maltese on it looks JUST like what Puck would like if he was younger.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

What fun accessories - thanks for sharing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

fun stuff! Carrie, I have that key same chain...someone had given it to me, but I did see them in PetSmart recently.

I also have the Coffee mug that Kerry has - they sell them at a little local store around here if anyone is interested. (the malt's picture is raised), although I do enjoy the personalized ones you can order from Zazzle.com too!

And I love Reva's malt sweater and tank top!!!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

My sister surprised me Christmas eve with 4 wine glasses with hand painted maltese on them with Kodie and Kelsie's names on the bottom of the glasses. They are just the cutest maltese faces!! :wub: 


































My sister also gave me a bunch of glass ornaments to match! (I have them sitting in dessert cup/dishes.. lol) The bows have real stones glued on in between their bows.

















I also got from her a big tiffany blue color ornament with hand painted maltese and puppy in a tiffany and co. box.. I think this was Tiffany themed. The charm on it is real not painted.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those are beautiful, Stacy. What a nice sister you have!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I love seeing everyone's Maltese things! Here's some of the Maltese items I've collected over the years:


A picture frame with vintage Maltese photos. I found it at: http://www.tailsbythelake.com/maltese1.html









I found this frame at: http://www.animalden.com/7730.html









I LOVE Maltese figurines and have collected quite a few over the years, but I can't remember where I bought all of them. :blush: But I know I got several of them from eBay.




































I bought these Maltese plates from the Danbury Mint. http://www.danburymint.com/collectibles/ca...d/Dogs_191.aspx









I also got this statue from the Danbury Mint.









I can't remember where I bought this one, but I found some here: http://www.4petlover.com/maltese-dog-statu...5779bc60b11cb01









I was given this Maltese charm bracelet for Christmas two years ago, but I'm not sure where it was purchased from. I was thinking it was from Collectibles Today, but I didn't see it on their site.









This is the purse I just got for Christmas, and it came from Collectibles Today









I bought this purse several years ago from a woman who custom painted it. I also purchased another one for my mom, but I don't have a picture of that one. The lady who paints these does incredible work! You can see some of the items she's painted here: http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=6&uid=441554









I got this purse about eight years ago, and now I can't remember where I found it.









This jacket is also from the Danbury Mint.









I bought these raised feeders from a man who custom painted it from Susie & Sadie's pictures, but it's been about seven years since I got it, and he no longer has his website.  

























And last but not least, :biggrin: my laptop skin cover from http://www.leftskins.com/laptop-skins










Can you tell I'm just slightly obsessed with this breed?!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, Stacy and Susie and Sadie's Mom, I'm jealous. I wish I had the room for all those beautiful things.
xoxoxo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 29 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695270


> Wow, Stacy and Susie and Sadie's Mom, I'm jealous. I wish I had the room for all those beautiful things.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Me, too! 

I do have the entire Danbury plate collection and votive candle holder you have, plus a bunch of other collectibles. I'll have to take pictures.

I tried to order the Danbury Mint Christmas tree this year, but it's been discontinued. I waited too long. :crying 2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695274


> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 29 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695270





> Wow, Stacy and Susie and Sadie's Mom, I'm jealous. I wish I had the room for all those beautiful things.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Me, too! 

I do have the entire Danbury plate collection and votive candle holder you have, plus a bunch of other collectibles. I'll have to take pictures.

I tried to order the Danbury Mint Christmas tree this year, but it's been discontinued. I waited too long. :crying 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, I wish I had room for the entire plate collection, but three is my limit. That's a shame about the Christmas tree. Maybe they'll bring it back next year.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Dec 29 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695355


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 29 2008, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695274





> QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 29 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695270





> Wow, Stacy and Susie and Sadie's Mom, I'm jealous. I wish I had the room for all those beautiful things.
> xoxoxo[/B]



Me, too! 

I do have the entire Danbury plate collection and votive candle holder you have, plus a bunch of other collectibles. I'll have to take pictures.

I tried to order the Danbury Mint Christmas tree this year, but it's been discontinued. I waited too long. :crying 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, I wish I had room for the entire plate collection, but three is my limit. That's a shame about the Christmas tree. Maybe they'll bring it back next year.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No, I called them and it's gone for good.  

I did get this from Danbury Mint, though. Have you seen it? It was new this year.


[attachment=46140:maltesesanta.jpg]


I also just got this one. It's from Sherratt & Simpson.


[attachment=46141:sm89221.jpg]


Here is my plate collection. The picture is really dark since it's night.


[attachment=46142lates.jpg]


I've got a little shelf in my guest bathroom full of Maltese figurines.


[attachment=46143:shelf.jpg]


I'll have to take pictures of my Maltese cross stitch during the day when the light is better.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

WOW!! i am SUPER impressed with the collection of maltese items you ladies have! i am SO GLAD i started this thread. i got a lot of great feedback!!

you guys (girls) are fabulous!! :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg stacy i love those wine glasses and ornaments! they are STUNNING! 

my mother did a malt x-stitch for me a couple of years ago for one of my anniversaries. i thought it was so sweet. we always "celebrate" my adoption anniversaries, partly because my mom can never remember my actual birthday LOL (and really, why should she? she wasn't THERE! LOL!!!!), and partly because it's just a fun, kind of silly thing to make a fuss over. 

if i can figure out how to get pics from my phone to my computer now... i'd post a pic LOL


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh this thread is great. so many beautiful things! the bracelet with maltese on it I find particularly pretty.
I didn't know there are so many maltese items!!!
maybe that is the difference between germany and the USA, there are hardly any 'souvenir' items with maltese on them here.

I have a few 'heini' items, do they count as maltese items  :innocent:   ? 
a wonderful chain with a heini-heart-pendant :yes: , very pretty heini coasters :yes: , a heini keyring :yes: , a heini christmas ornament :yes: and a calendar :yes: *


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Very nice :biggrin:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 29 2008, 10:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695447


> I did get this from Danbury Mint, though. Have you seen it? It was new this year.
> 
> 
> [attachment=46140:maltesesanta.jpg]
> ...


I have seen the Danbury Mint Maltese with Santa...it's adorable! I'll have to put that on my Christmas list for next year. :yes: I LOVE your plate collection and the way you have it arranged. And your figurines are so pretty!

This is such a fun thread! I just love seeing everyone's Maltese items!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I want one of those Tiffany ornaments, it is beautiful!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I have that key chain that was in the 1st post, cute.Also a t-shirt a Danbury plate, soap, acouple of little figurines and also a full sized stuffed maltese that I got at a childrens clothes shop. It's actually a little bigger then T.Dink and not nearly as cute as the real thing!!lol


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I forgot to say that those wine glasses and ornaments are beautiful.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 28 2008, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694751


> [attachment=46095:ctmpphp1gWovZ.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=46096:ctmpphpGPquhf.jpg]
> 
> ...



I received the garden stepping stone for Christmas this year!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Such cute gifts! Martha (mimi2) got me the keychain for our SS and I love using it!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Great THread!! I am enjoying everyone's goodies!! I have an ornament (Lynn and I got them last year) and I got a beautiful ornament this year from Jennifer & Bailey Grace.. but that's about it...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here are some of the many maltese things I've collected over the years.
[attachment=46208sc_0166.jpg]
Below you can see the lady on the left holding the maltese. I love that one.
The other is a yorkie.
[attachment=46209sc_0167.jpg]
You can't see it very well but the piece (tiny) behind the pewter yorkie is a
Goebel with part of the topknot hanging over one eye. LOL! So cute!
[attachment=46207sc_0165.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Those are beautiful, Brit! Are those little shadow boxes you have them displayed in?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Dec 30 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696045


> Those are beautiful, Brit! Are those little shadow boxes you have them displayed in?[/B]


Marj, I don't know what you would call it. It's a 7 ft piece with cupboards and doors
on the top and bottom ones. My daughter is using it to store cd's and dvd's
but it's out of space now. I had it in my bedroom and stored extra linens as well as
the collection.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've loved looking at everyone's things and I saw some I'd really like to have. I have several garden flags that I didn't take a picture of and the same T-shirt that others have posted. 
Here's my Maltese "stuff". 














































I feel in love with this plate. I think it looks just like Zoey :wub: 
























































This was my husband's (Danbury Mint) Christmas gift from the girls this year.









One of these was a gift from Debbie (Punky's mom) and the other was from my friend Patti. I love them. 









This is a Danbury Mint bracelet and its much prettier than the picture shows. 









I made this charm bracelet and I plan on adding to it. 









I have several Maltese magnets and I love my Maltese Rules. 









Last but certainly not least my Danbury Mint Maltese garden statue. I got Patti one for Christmas this year. I was so excited to give it to her.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

you cant buy any maltese related items in ireland :shocked: 
the few i have were my favorite christmas gifts ,sent to me by jane and Allison,,,thankyou again :wub: jo.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a beautiful piece a gal from Tx. made me years ago.
The bows are silver to match her crown. It stands about
14 inches high and is ceramic.

[attachment=46253:CeramicMaltStatue.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got to stop reading this thread! I could get into serious trouble as I see so many things I want!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow njdrake, you have a wonderful collection! 

so many lovely maltese items, I couldn't even choose which one I like most. and everything is displayed so nicely. 

wonderful, thank you for sharing!*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 31 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696374


> Here's a beautiful piece a gal from Tx. made me years ago.
> The bows are silver to match her crown. It stands about
> 14 inches high and is ceramic.
> 
> [attachment=46253:CeramicMaltStatue.jpg][/B]



I LOVE that! 
I want one, its beautiful!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 29 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695128


> My sister surprised me Christmas eve with 4 wine glasses with hand painted maltese on them with Kodie and Kelsie's names on the bottom of the glasses. They are just the cutest maltese faces!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those!!! Did your sister make those herself??

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 30 2008, 10:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696042


> Here are some of the many maltese things I've collected over the years.
> [attachment=46208sc_0166.jpg]
> Below you can see the lady on the left holding the maltese. I love that one.
> The other is a yorkie.
> ...


QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 31 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696374


> Here's a beautiful piece a gal from Tx. made me years ago.
> The bows are silver to match her crown. It stands about
> 14 inches high and is ceramic.
> 
> [attachment=46253:CeramicMaltStatue.jpg][/B]


I love your collection. Looks like you have a lot of antiques. 

Here is my starter collection, lol. 
My mother got this for me. She loved it and thought it was some what maltese related. I love that the bowl is sterling silver.

















The salt and pepper shakers I bought. The picture frame, pad, nail file, painted ornament are beautiful gifts from Melissa, Krystal and Paula. The maltese clock and 2 maltese statue ornaments were purchased online by me.  It is a small collection but I hope to have it as large and beautiful as all of the members maltese collection.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Dec 31 2008, 01:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696374


> Here's a beautiful piece a gal from Tx. made me years ago.
> The bows are silver to match her crown. It stands about
> 14 inches high and is ceramic.
> 
> [attachment=46253:CeramicMaltStatue.jpg][/B]


 :w00t: WOW that is BEAUTIFUl!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I now have a severe case of Maltese collection envy. Everyone's things are so beautiful. Since Christmas I am not allowed to buy anything else
:innocent:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 28 2008, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694766


> That Maltese fabric picture is just beautiful, Paula.[/B]


Yes I really like that fabric. Is it one of a kind, or can you tell us where we can get some?

I have Carrie's keychain, 4 Maltese statues and a Christmas orn. I saw totes and purses that were cross-stitched with Maltese at a show and wish I had bought one.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Carrie @ Dec 29 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695484


> WOW!! i am SUPER impressed with the collection of maltese items you ladies have! i am SO GLAD i started this thread. i got a lot of great feedback!!
> 
> you guys (girls) are fabulous!! :grouphug:[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My collection is rather small but I just started.
I love the fabric. I do quilting it would be a great quilt.

My daughter made this for me:
Oh and Lilly just woke up 

[attachment=60988:lillybook.jpg]


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What pretty maltese stuff! I really like the ornaments, so cute!

For me it's hard to find things with maltese on. Unfortunately we have less things with maltese on here in Germany.

I have a little frame, it's from a friend and she bought it in the US!

















Alexandra


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Dec 29 2008, 10:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695128


> My sister surprised me Christmas eve with 4 wine glasses with hand painted maltese on them with Kodie and Kelsie's names on the bottom of the glasses. They are just the cutest maltese faces!! :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all gorgeous! I especially love the Tiffany-themed ornament!


----------

